# ObH plugging all Vents?



## Bonterra Bees (Aug 30, 2009)

I've had several Customers telling me their Colony is plugging up all the Hive vents.
Anybody else having this trouble?
Any wisdom as to why and what to do is appreciated.

Thanks.
Mark
_Bonterra Bees_


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I use a modified box that incorporates a top entrance and ventilation screening. Some cover the venting, some don't touch it; I've noticed a correlation between heavy propolis producers and vent pluggers. I don't worry about it and haven't noticed any ill effects.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a small ob hive and they have all the vents closed but the bottom rear one sealed shut 
Yesterday I noticed a little condensation on the glass thought that was a little wierd


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

They've clogged all but 2 of mine (15 total). They did it when the OB hive was new (5 years ago). I figured they knew what they were doing so I let them do it and have left it alone ever since. The ones they've left open are near the entrance.


----------



## 200 oaks (Jul 24, 2016)

My bees too want to close up the vents, but I have been harvesting the lovely fresh clean propolis which I partake in every day.


----------

